

How I use a freemium strategy to sell a $1,000 product on my blog - ramit
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/premium-content-emails-earning-money/
I wrote up how I use freemium strategy -- including a combination of a blog and multiple email lists -- to sell a $1,000 course on my blog.<p>The course is on freelancing and I also have a book sold in bookstores.<p>If you guys are interested in this stuff, see some of my other Hacker News comments on direct marketing, pricing, psychology, etc.
======
